# jcgriff2



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Please everyone give a warm welcome and hello to our newest Tech, *jcgriff2*

Congrats and Welcome to the Team :4-clap:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome to the Windows Team


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome to the Teams.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats :4-clap:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome to the team :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations. :4-clap:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :smile: :smile: Likewise & Ditto....Congrats :smile: :smile: :wave:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats on the promotion!!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

congrats


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Everyone. . .

Thank you so much for the warm welcome.

I am honored to be part of the TSF Team and hope that I can add to the great knowledge base that I have seen in action. There are areas of PCs that I do not understand and look forward to learning about them from all of you.

Again. . . T H A N K Y O U ! ! !

JC (John - jcgriff2)


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats on the promotion Johnray:


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Congratulations John. :beerchug:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you, elf, for the edit of my email. I did not realize until my 13-year-old showed me today that the posts were elsewhere on the Internet.

Again... thanks to all.

JC


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ jcgriff2: congrats!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Congratulations JC. ray:


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

I guess I missed this thread...Welcome to the team again jc!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome :wave:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations, John! :smile:


----------

